# Out of my depth with NTDLL.DLL



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Bigfix told me I needed a patch for Microsoft XML Core Services which "could allow Remote Code Execution - XML Core Services 4.0" When I downloaded it I got this error message: "Error Starting Program
The MSXML4-KB927978-ENU.EXE file is linked to missing export NTDLL.DLL: NtShutdownSystem" 
I did a google and found a download for the missing DLL file. Didn't know quite what to do with it so put it in the Windows directory.
Then I ran the download again, but still get the same error message.
Can anyone tell me what I should do now please?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi dll files for for ME should be installed in C:\windows\system.
You may have to register the dll file.
Start>run>type cmd or command then type regsvr32 ntdll.dll click enter
Or regsvr32 ntdll.dll.ax click enter.
If no joy you may have to go into Windows Explorer and right click dll file and rename dll file OLD..then install new dll file.
And then reregister.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I believe that this patch has not been qualified on Win9x, and is expecting to find a NT based NTDLL.dll file and as a result is failing.

The message indicates that it is in fact finding the dll, but it is missing a procedure called NtShutdownSystem, and here indicates the procedure is for the NT/2000/XP systems.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi thanks WhitPhil you info is correct.
bilnrobn if you click on Subcribe in Big Fix you can gather fixlets from ME site only.
Although now that there are no more updates from Microsoft there may not be many more to come. :down:


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Thank you both for your information. I thought BigFix was only giving me ME updates, but apparently not. Wonder how many XP ones I have installed that didn't fail to instal???


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you could check your system for stray files..but that will not do any harm.


----------

